# Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?



## Fr33 (30. August 2010)

Hi,

von der Anzahl an Boilies wird man auf dem Markt mitlerweile erschlagen. Die Verdaubarkeit der Boilies, wurde bisher von keinem irgendwie nachgewiesen - lediglich anhand von Fangerfolgen wird die Qualität fest gemacht - was einem Einsteiger natürlich weniger entgegen kommt. #d

Die meisten empfehlen nur Boilies, die Sie selbst fischen. Zudem sind oft Boilies genannt worden - die pro1 KG ca. 15€ kosten soillen. (hätte mir früher einer gesagt, er fischt 1kg Boilies für 30 DM hätte ich ihn nicht für ernst genommen oder nach Goldstaub in die Boilies gefragt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein paar Sorten raus gepickt, die mich interessieren würden - und die ich gerne mal testen würde. Vorher würde ich euch aber fragen, ob ihr die Boilies kennt und schonmal was darüber gehört habt:

*1) BAT TACKLE (Angeldomäne):*

http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product…s--Scopex-.html

*2) StarBaits *

http://www.starbaits.com/de/cat/starbaits-boilies.23.html

*3) Top Secret Power Carp Dreams*

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.p…-Nuss-4-kg.html

Hinweis: Shops und Geschmacksrichtungen rein zufällig gewählt..... #h

LG
Sascha


----------



## angler2707 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Naja du musst es an deinem Gewässer einfach ausprobieren.
Manche sind an einem Gewässer der bringer und an anderen der volle reinfall, aber ich für meinen Teil finde Top Secret nicht sonderlich gut....

Mfg
Angler2707


----------



## Notung (30. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Hallo,
wähle hier eine Sorte!!
Billig, guter Köder und fängig.
http://www.nbangelsport.de/index.ph....html/XTCsid/c0152996ed14c11ce54297c45cce34e3

Gruß


----------



## Lupus (30. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Hallo,

sich für einen Boilie zu entscheiden ist richtig schwer! Es fehlen alle opjektiven Bewertungskriterien! Niemand kann wirklich sagen ob ein Boilie fängiger ist als ein anderer!

Auch in einschlägigen Zeitschriften können wir nur lesen wer mit welchem Knödel angeblich fischt, ob er das tatsächlich macht ist eine ganz andere Frage und ob der 30kg Fisch auf einen alten Pop up oder doch auf die neuen Wunderklicker reingefallen ist, wird ein Geheimniss des Fängers bleiben!

Kurz gesagt wirst du dich bei der Wahl deines Köders auf deinen Menschenverstand verlassen müssen. Hier mal einige Anregungen:

- Warum ist es wichtig das Zutaten frisch sind?
-Wer hat eher die Möglichkeit frische Waren vorrätig zu haben und kann durch einen schnellen Durchsatz das vergammeln seiner Murmeln verhindern?
-Wenn man nur ein Preisschild mit 15 Euro auf die Verpackung kleben muss damit alle Welt glaubt man habe eine gute Kugel produziert..wie wahrscheinlich ist es dann das ich einfach nur den Preis erhöhe... 
-wenn Alle mit Erdbeerboilies fischen! Wird der schwerste Karpfen auch auf Erdbeerboilies gefangen! Bedeutet das, dass Fischmurmeln schlechter sind?


Leider fehlt eine Qualitätskontrolle bei Boilies genauso wie ein wissenschaftlicher Ansatz! Die Mixturen bestehen alle auf Glaubensgrundsätzen.....leider!

Wäre schön wenn ein Hersteller mal einen anderen Weg wählen würde!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Fr33 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. Einerseits bin ich nun erleichtert, andererseits verwundert über die Aussagen. Hatte schon mit Anworten gerechnet, bei denen ich Sinnbildlich gesteinigt werden - weil ich keine Bio-Selfmade- Boilies oder High End Premium Murmeln gepostet hatte.

@ Lupus

Die Aussagen von dir waren mehr als Sachlich und halfen mir schon weiter. Klar werde ich schonmal einen Händler wählen - der sich auf die Materie fixiert hat und einen entsprechend guten Ruf hat. Was wiederrum zu einem häufigeren Absatz führt. Man kennt ja die Shops, in denen Boilies lauern, die teils unter den € Preisschildern noch die DM haben ^^

Ich werde mir einfach mal je nach Bezugsquelle ein paar Boilies der einstiegsklasse kaufen und testen. Ist ja meist mit allem so.... man schwenkt eh bald wieder auf was neues um ^^


----------



## Carras (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Hi,

schau mal im Carp Talk nach, da haben wir mal was zum Thema Boilies geschrieben.
Meiner Meinung nach, ist das mit Boilies und deren Nährwert usw., nicht nur aus der Luft gezogen, sondern es stammt aus der Forschung der Tierfutterindustrie (Fischzucht und Co.).
Dort wurde eben festgestellt, daß tiereische Proteine ganz pauschal gesehen, das A&O für den Karpfen darstellen. Und diese Proteine findet man halt am einfachsten in Fischmehlen. 

Alle Deiner aufgezählten Boilies sind, mit Verlaub gesagt, Grießknödel die zu sicher 85 % oder gar mehr, aus Getreideprodukten o.ä. bestehen. Ohne jegliches tierisches Protein.
In meinen Augen ist keiner der verlinkten Boilies etwas Gescheites, in Bezug auf Nährwert und Co.
Über die Fängigkeit hat aber der Nähwert aber nicht unbedingt etwas zu sagen. Fängig können diese Boilies trotzdem sein.

wie gesagt lies mal die Beiträge im Carp Talk , evtl. hilft Dir das etwas weiter.

Grüßle

Carras


----------



## Knigge007 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

@Notung hast du schon mit denen gefischt auch über längere Zeit ?

Weil der Preis is ja echt gut.


Ansonsten kommt man wohl kaum um SuccessfulBaits herum sofern man einigermaßen vernünftige und bezahlbare Baits haben will.

Die BestBaits machen einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck, habe halt paar Kilos daliegen und muss se erstmal testen.


----------



## TeamKingDingeLing (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Huhu leute

Von den boilies ( die gepostet wurden ) halte ich persönlich garnix...

Tu dir selber einen gefallen und gebe 1-2 euro pro kilo mehr aus..
achte darauf das die boilies mit Frischei produziert werden und einen hohen nährwert für die fische enthalten.

Ich kann dir nur Black Label Baits empfehlen , fische seit jahren mit den Murmeln... und kann nur sagen bessere boilies für den preis wirst nirgends finden. 

Bei fragen w /me

greetz


----------



## Joern k. (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Der eine schwört auf diese Boilies der andere wiederrum auf diese Boilies...

Klar spielen die Zutaten eine gewisse Rolle, doch es ist von gewässer zu gewässer unterschiedlich ...

Ich fische zurzeit nur noch Mainline boilies.. sind nicht die billigsten aber ich fange meine fische damit und das nicht zu knapp, was ich von anderen boilies am GLEICHEN See nicht behaupten kann


----------



## Yoshi (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

@FR33

wichtig wäre in meinen Augen auch (bezogen auf den Inhalt und die Sorte, nicht die Marke), wo du damit fischen willst und wie die Bedingungen dort sind. Sprich, wurde oder schon viel gefischt/gefüttert und wenn ja, mit was (Gewöhnungseffekt)?
Oder: wie it das natürliche Nahrungsvorkommen dort?
Zur Verdeutlichung: 
Ich habe letztes WE in einer alten so gut wie gar nicht befischten kleinen Kiesgrube geangelt, die einen großen Bestand an Muscheln aufwies. 1 Woche habe ich testweise mit Proteinboilis (Fisch/Muschel), Marzipanboilies und Partikel gefüttert. Ich konnte 3 Fische fangen, alle ausnahmslos auf die Fisch/Muschel Boilies.


----------



## Hunter85 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Servus,


schau mal hier rein : http://www.tommis-carpshop.de/themes/kategorie/index.php?kategorieid=147

Hier werden die Boilie noch frisch nach Bestellung abgerollt.
Und der Preis ist auch angemessen.

Grüße

Patrick


----------



## Fr33 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Also,

das Gewässer ist ein kleiner Vereinssee mit einem guten Bestand an Karpfen zw. 4- 12 Pfd. (also fast alles vertreten).

Bisher habe ich mit Mais, Frolic und ein paar Boilies gefüttert und sowohl mit Frolic, als auch mit Boilies gefischt und gefangen. Allerdings waren meine Boilies bestimmt schon 5 Jahre Restmurmeln.

Im See kommen recht viele 3-Kant- Muscheln vor. Daher fing ich meine Karpfen schon mit Muschelboilies aber auch mit süßen Scopex boilies. #h

Sogar momentan mehr auf süße Boiliea als auf die Stinker.

Jetzt nochmal für mich als Laien:

Viele Boilies bestehen aus Gries, als Träger bzw. Bindemittel. Ist das so viel schlechter als Tierische Bindemittel?


----------



## Yoshi (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal für mich als Laien:
> 
> Viele Boilies bestehen aus Gries, als Träger bzw. Bindemittel. Ist das so viel schlechter als Tierische Bindemittel?



Es geht ja nicht um die Bindemittel (dies ist in der Regel eh das Ei), sondern um den Inhalt. Gries als Träger wird aufgrund seines billigen Preises gerne genommen, dafür wird an anderer Stelle (teurere Eiweiskomponenten) gespart.
Ob die Carps jetzt wirklich jede Murmel sezieren und daruf achten, auch genügend Protein zu bekommen weis wohl keiner so genau|rolleyes.
Rein vom natürlichen her steht ihnen ja fast nur kohlenhydrat
frei Kost zur Verfügung.
Aber genauso wie wir gerne mal ungesund essen................


----------



## Carras (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um die Bindemittel (dies ist in der Regel eh das Ei), .......
> Rein vom natürlichen her steht ihnen ja fast nur kohlenhydrat
> frei Kost zur Verfügung.
> 
> Aber genauso wie wir gerne mal ungesund essen................


 

das Ei dient zur Koagulierung, das Stimmt schon auch. Aber Mische mal nen Mix an, mit 90% Fischmehl und 10 % Milchpulver. Das wird nicht hinhauen, weil Bindemittel fehlen. Und diese Bindemittel sind eben u.a. Grieße, Sojamehl usw.

Das mit der natürlichen Nahrung und Kohlehydrate versteh ich jetzt nicht.
In der Natürlichen Nahrung nimmt er nur ganz, ganz wenig Kohlehydrate auf. Ist wissenschaftlich auch belegt, daß er das eigentlich überhaupt nicht braucht.

Und woher weisst Du daß die Fische Ungesundes gerne Essen?


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



> Im See kommen recht viele 3-Kant- Muscheln vor. Daher fing ich meine Karpfen schon mit Muschelboilies aber auch mit süßen Scopex boilies. #h


Es ist wahrscheinlich deshalb egal, weil du, auf die Wahrnehmbarkeit und Struktur bezogen, mit einem gleichartigen Köder geangelt hast, obwohl auf der einen Tüte 'Muschel' stand und auf der anderen 'Scopex'.

Industriell gefertigte Boilies wie die verlinkten, bestehen meist aus ein und derselben Grundmischung und unterschiedlichen Farb- und Aromazusätzen.
Meist ist es so, das ein Muschelboilie und ein Erdbeerboilie von der selben Firma sich nur durch den synthetischen Flavour und die Farbe unterscheiden, wobei die Farbe aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach eher wahrgenommen wird als der synthetische Flavour. Du fischt also oft mit der selben Weizenmehl/Soya/Grießmurmel, sie riecht nur für dich entweder nach Muschel oder Erdbeere.

Such' mal nach dem Bericht 'Boilies im Labor' vom Michael Niesar. 
Es sind dort einige gute Schlussfolgerungen zu finden.

Ein, wenn auch sehr wages, Auswahlkriterium für Fertigboilies kann die Farbe sein. Wenn auf der Tüte Fischboilie draufsteht und der Boilie eine sehr helle Farbe hat, handelt es sich um eine Kohlehydratemurmel mit Fischflavour, da Fischmehl immer bräunlich ist und nicht in z.B. klarem Gelb eingefärbt werden kann. 

Fischmehl im Fertigboilie ist ein Qualitätsmerkmal. Immer wird der Karpfen fischmehlhaltige Köder annehmen, da er die freien Aminosäuren und andere wichtige Inhaltsstoffe, vom Fischmehl abgehend, gut wahrnehmen kann und dieses auch wunderbar verdauen kann.

Zwar kann der Karpfen auch Kohlehydrate verdauen und nimmt diese Boilies auch an, jedoch nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen, die vielfältig sein können. Es gibt aber definitiv Situationen, in denen dir durch einfache Kohlehydratboilies Nachteile entstehen können, z.B. in Gewässern mit hohem Anteil an Naturnahrung, an Gewässern, an denen viel mit hochwertigen Ködern gefischt wird oder an jungfräulichen Gewässern.

Enthält ein Boilie lediglich kohlehydratehaltige Inhaltsstoffe, ist es fast egal, welche Marke man wählt. Der Flavour der auf der Tüte steht, ist absolut sekundär und der Boilie wird fangen, wenn a) die Fische in deinem See tolerant und bedürftig sind und b) die Fische Boilies kennen.
Zumindest über einen gewissen Zeitraum könntest du dieses ausprobieren. Nie wirst du dir jedoch sicher sein, ob du mit einem hochwertigen Köder besser gefangen hättest.

Ein höherwertiges Fertigprodukt ist z.B. Trigga aus der Nutrabaitsreihe. Es ist mit Sicherheit keine Zaubermurmel, aber man kann mit einiger Erfahrung sehen, riechen und schmecken, dass hier Fischmehl und Kälbernährmilch enthalten sind. Die Boilies sind relativ weich, was ebenfalls zu ihrer Fängigkeit beiträgt.

Das offensichtliche Problem solcher Produkte ist der hohe Preis, der einerseits durch die hohen Werbungskosten, aber auch gelegentlich durch höherwertige Inhaltsstoffe entsteht.

Will man auf Dauer mit hochwertigen Ködern fischen, kommt man um das Selberdrehen nicht herum, es sei denn man bezahlt auf Dauer den hohen Preis.

Durch die Verarbeitung eines Mixes mit einem hohen Anteil LT Fischmehl, Kälbernährmilch, einem nötigem Anteil von Bindern wie Soja umd Griess und etwas gemahlenem Vogelfutter, wird man einen Köder erhalten, der:
a) in fast allen Gewässern funktioniert
b) definitiv vom Karpfen wahrgenommen und aufgenommen wird
c) nicht 'verbrennt', d.H. die Bisse lassen nicht nach
d) gut verdaulich ist (aufgepasst mit der Futtermenge bei kaltem Wasser)
e) der durch das Fischmehl der Naturnahrung vom Aufbau her ähnlich ist.
f) natürliches Betain enthält
g) 'instant' ist!!!

Zur Ausgangsfrage zurück:

Die drei verlinkten Produkte unterscheiden sich wahrscheinlich kaum, weil:

a) die Ungewissheit über die Inhaltsstoffe verbleibt
b) durch den geringen Preis relativ wenige hochwertige, proteinhaltige Inhaltsstoffe (die als natürlicher Lockstoff fungieren), enthalten sein werden
c) die unterschiedlichen synthetischen Flavour aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht wahrgenommen werden.

Ich würde von den zur Auswahl stehenden den am gröbsten strukturierten, am wenigsten pafümierten, weichesten und am wenigsten bitter schmeckenden Köder wählen.

Auf gar keinen Fall würde ich mich für eine Tüte entscheiden, weil jemand auf einem Internetforum gepostet hat: "Kauf mal die, da habe ich gut drauf gefangen!" |wavey:


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



> Ob die Carps jetzt wirklich jede Murmel sezieren und daruf achten, auch genügend Protein zu bekommen weis wohl keiner so genau



Weiß man eigentlich schon, es kommt nur auf den Ansatz an, in welchem Licht diese Stoffe betrachtet werden.

Es gibt sicherlich berechtigte Zweifel and Fred Wilton's HNV Therorie in ihrer originalen Auslegung und der darauffolgenden Hochproteinboiliezeit.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind freie Aminosäuren in besonders geeigneten Kombinationen für den Karpfen gut wahrnehmbar. Das hat erstmal nichts mit dem Nährwert zu tun und bedeutet nicht zwingend, dass der Karpfen den Köder aufgrund des hohen Nährwertes nimmt, weil er diesen analysieren kann, sondern zunächst einmal ein gewisses Signal erhält, welches das Objekt als fressbar ausweist.

Wie weit man dies in seinen Mixen treibt (bzgl. der austarierung des Aminosäureprofils), bleibt jedem nach eigenem Wissenstand selbst überlassen.

Ein gewisser Anteil von Fischmehl jedoch wird hier immer gute Dienste leisten und wesentlich zur Lockwirkung des Köders beitragen, Nährwert mal ganz aussen vor.


----------



## j4ni (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Danke, gute interessante Posts! In der CarpWorld hat es vor zwei (?) Jahren auch mal interessante Untersuchungen zum Thema Boilies insbesondere wie diese von Karpfen wahr- und angenommen worden sind. Aktuell bin ich aber zeitlich zu eingebunden als dass ich das raussuchen könnte. Müßte aber so zwei Jahre her sein in etwa. Eventuell schaffe ich es später das noch rauszusuchen...


----------



## Yoshi (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Carras schrieb:


> Das mit der natürlichen Nahrung und Kohlehydrate versteh ich jetzt nicht.
> In der Natürlichen Nahrung nimmt er nur ganz, ganz wenig Kohlehydrate auf.
> 
> Hab ich doch auch geschrieben.....#c
> ...



Das war doch als Joke gedacht! Hast du des net gecheckt ?!#h


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



> In der CarpWorld hat es vor zwei (?) Jahren auch mal interessante Untersuchungen zum Thema Boilies insbesondere wie diese von Karpfen wahr- und angenommen worden sind.



Tim Richardson und Mark McKenna schreiben für Carpworld.
Beide sind immer lesenswert, wobei Tim Richardson manche Dinge sehr weit herholt für meinen Geschmack. Dennoch, immer gut!
Empfehlenswert ist diese Reihe hier von Mark McKenna, Pt. 1-6, falls du die meinst:

http://www.anglingpublications.co.uk/company.php?function=view&companyid=25


----------



## snorreausflake (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Es ist wahrscheinlich deshalb egal, weil du, auf die Wahrnehmbarkeit und Struktur bezogen, mit einem gleichartigen Köder geangelt hast, obwohl auf der einen Tüte 'Muschel' stand und auf der anderen 'Scopex'.
> 
> Industriell gefertigte Boilies wie die verlinkten, bestehen meist aus ein und derselben Grundmischung und unterschiedlichen Farb- und Aromazusätzen.
> Meist ist es so, das ein Muschelboilie und ein Erdbeerboilie von der selben Firma sich nur durch den synthetischen Flavour und die Farbe unterscheiden, wobei die Farbe aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach eher wahrgenommen wird als der synthetische Flavour. Du fischt also oft mit der selben Weizenmehl/Soya/Grießmurmel, sie riecht nur für dich entweder nach Muschel oder Erdbeere.
> ...


Super Beitrag:m

Ich hoffe doch das dieser Post im zutreffenden Carptalk konserviert wird|kopfkrat


----------



## Knigge007 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Jop wirklich ein richtig guter Beitrag von dir Spaltkarpfen !


Ich find das Thema sowieso total interessant, und habe vor paar Wochen auch schon bissle rumgesucht aber irgendwie find ich nix... wisst Ihr keine Bücher, Onlineseiten oder was weiß ich was wo bissle was über das Fressverhalten, Wahrnemung von Nahrung beim Karpfen usw,... drin steht ???


----------



## Lupus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Es gibt soweit ich weiß auf dem deutschen Sektor nur wenige Publikationen die sich mit dem Thema qualifiziert auseinandersetzen!
Zum Thema Warnehmung (Farbe ) gab es einen ganz guten Beitag in der Focus!
Ansonsten veröffentlicht Prof Dr Robert Arlinghaus auch schonmal wissenschaftliche Artikel zum Thema!

Sonst dürfte es allerdings Mau aussehen!


Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Notung (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> @Notung hast du schon mit denen gefischt auch über längere Zeit ?
> 
> Weil der Preis is ja echt gut.
> 
> ...



Natürlich!! ich fische die schon über Jahre!!!
Und füttere auch das ganze Jahr!!!

Wenn sie nicht gut wären, würde der gute Mann keine etliche Tonnen übers Jahr verkaufen!!!

Gruß


----------



## teilzeitgott (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

zum thema farbe könnte ich auch etwas betragen.
ob sich das auf alle gewässer übertragen läßt kann ich nicht 100% sagen, obwphl ich diese methode in verschiedenen see´n, teichen, und flüssen versucht habe.
vor 4-5 jahren fing ich extrem gut auf boilies mit annanas-banane , da ich nicht viel davon halte zuviel künstlichen mist in meine boilies zu hauen, kommt bei mir keine lebenmittelfarbe in die boilies.
und angelte ich mit diesen recht hellen boilies an einem see der sehr trübes wasser hat und auch der untergrund ist sehr dunkel.
2 freunde von mir befischten das selbe gewässer mit ähnlichen boilies, die allerdings dem gewässergrund mehr angepaßt waren.
obwohl wir größtenteils in den selber tiefen angelten und auch der untergrund der selber war, konnte nur ich bisse verzeichen.
nach 3 tagen ohne bisse für meine kumpels , waren sich meine kumpels einig das es wohl die " auffällige farbe" meiner bolies war die den ausschlag gegeben hatte.
das glaubte ich wiederrum nicht, ich vertraue meinen boilies und denke auch das sie nicht die schlechtesten sind, so ließ ich mich auf eine wette ein.
8 verschiedene gewässer, und ich färbte meine boilies in rot, blau!!!! und grün.
die nächsten male wurde je eine rute mit den annanas-banane-boilies in den unterschiedlichen farben beködert.
was soll ich sagen, wieder setzten sich diese boilies durch und es spielte keine rolle welche farbe sie hatten, ich habe bisse auf jeder farbe bekommen und keine setzte sich wirklich ab.
was mich zu der erkenntniss bringt das farbe eine untergeordnete rolle spielt
wichtiger ist die zusammensetzung und frische zutaten.
wichtig ist das der köder duft verströmmt, und das der köder verdaulich ist.
billige boilies sind oft selbst die paar € nicht wert die sie kosten.
klar, auch auf billige und minderwertige boilies fängt man mal welche, aber auf dauer haben diese boilies eine scheuchwirkung.
warum???
bei den billigen preisen für die boilies sind hochwertige zutaten, selbst bei großen firmen , nicht wirklich möglich.
fisch fängt einfach besser, es kommt auch nicht drauf an, das man 50 verschiedene zutaten aus 20 verschiedenen ländern in seinen boilies verarbeitet, sondern das man einfach frische zutaten verwendet.
ich kann jeden auf wunsch hier ein rezept geben, das einfach ist, fängig und auch nicht megateuer ist.
klar, selbst, oder gerade wenn man selber rollt, bekommt man keine fängigen boilies für 2 € das kg, aber das sollte ja auch jeden eigentlich klar sein.


----------



## hecq (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



TeamKingDingeLing schrieb:


> Huhu leute
> 
> Von den boilies ( die gepostet wurden ) halte ich persönlich garnix...
> 
> ...


 
Nur Boilies mit hohen Nährwert empfehlen, zum Wohl des Carps, aber die Fische im stehen ablichten. Welch zweischneidige Moral..


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Super Beitrag:m
> 
> Ich hoffe doch das dieser Post im zutreffenden Carptalk konserviert wird|kopfkrat




Das könnte durchaus sein. In jedem Fall aber hab ich ihn hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185943

mal verewigt.


----------



## Fr33 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Hallo,

wow - hätte nicht gedacht dass die Thematik offenbar von mehr als nur einem blutigen Anfänger in Sachen Karpfenangeln so gefragt ist.

Ihr habt mir ja eigentlich schon so ein wenig ein schlechtes Gewissen gemacht - was meine vermeidliche Auswahl anging.

Das mit den Proteinen vs. Kohlenhydraten war mir vorher gar nicht bewusst gewesen. Und ich denke hier werde ich zuerst ansetzen und mich wohl von meinen "Grießbällchen" verabschieden. 

Was die Sache mit den Farben angeht muss ich als Matchangler etwas widersprechen. Zwar sind viele Dinge wie z.B. Jahreszeit, Wetter, Wassertemperatür und Trübung grundlegend - aber die Mischung aus Geruch und Farben bringen die Fische schneller an den Haken. Jedoch kann man es mit Farben auch übertreiben. Ich achte dabei, dass sich der Köder vom Futter etc. abhebt - aber nicht negativ auffällt (z.B Neongrüner Boilie auf braun/schwarzem Untergrund). Da karpfen aber recht große Nasenöffnungen haben und eh den Boden per Barteln abtasten - kanns ein Plus sein wenn der Boilie aufmerksamkeit erregt. Bei starkem Angeldruck kanns aber auch nach hinten los gehen.

Um jetzt aber mal konkret zu werden:

Angenommen ich würde mich nun für einen passenden Boilie entscheiden, welchen Proteingehalt sollte man nun wählen um was einigermaßen gescheites zu haben?

Wie sieht es mit Bird-Food-Boilies mit grober Struktur aus?

Welche Protein Quellen ausser Fischmehl & Fleischmehl kann man noch aufzählen?

Entschuldigt meine Fragen - aber so langsam verliere ich den Überblick |rolleyes

Lg
Fr33


----------



## j4ni (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Tim Richardson und Mark McKenna schreiben für Carpworld.
> Beide sind immer lesenswert, wobei Tim Richardson manche Dinge sehr weit herholt für meinen Geschmack. Dennoch, immer gut!
> Empfehlenswert ist diese Reihe hier von Mark McKenna, Pt. 1-6, falls du die meinst:
> 
> http://www.anglingpublications.co.uk/company.php?function=view&companyid=25



Ja, ich meinte Bait is just a four letter word. Die andere Reihe habe ich wohl überlesen. Werde ich mal speichern und die Tage lesen...


----------



## Yoshi (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

@ Fr33:

Hallo Kollege aus Dreiech,

ich denke, hier gehen die Meinungen auseinander.
Wie einer meiner Vorredner schon richtig sagt, zuviel Protein
kann dazu führen, dass der Boilie seine Strucktur verliert, sprich
im ungünstigsten Fall rissig wird und einfach nicht zusammenhält.

Ich weis, auch wenn es dir nur um Knödel zum kaufen geht, 
aber Selbermachen macht echt mehr Spaß. O.k., evt. nicht vom Aufwand her, aber du kannst selbst entscheiden was reinkommt und wenn du mit eigenen selbstgemachten Knödeln was fängst, ist die Freude um so größer.

Meine Jugendgruppe und ich angeln sehr viel mit Boilies, an strak befischten und auch kaum befischten Gewässern.
Festgestellt haben wir folgendes: Gekaufte Boilies fangen ebensogut wie selbstgemachte, allerdings nur in der Anfangsphase; selbstgemachte dagegen dauerhaft!.
Zugegeben, wir haben auch nur Boilies der Mittleren Preisklasse getestet (Quantum, Pelzer, Solar).


----------



## Carras (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Wie gesagt,

lese Dir den Carp Talk zu Boilies durch,... da steht schon nahezu alles drin.

Boilies mit Fischmehlanteil kann man auch schon für 2.-€ / Kilo hin bekommen. 
Und der Proteingehalt,..tja....wenn man sich die Zusammensetzung der Futtermittelindustrie anschaut liegt die bei ca. 25 - 40 % je nach Sorte.
Meine Boilies  mache ich meist mit um die 20 bis 30 % Proteingehalt und das reicht eigentlich auch.

Im Carp Talk ist es auch erwähnt. Schau mal auf www.carp.de rein. Dort hat Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus einen dreiteliigen Bericht eingestellt. Der heißt "Wieso, Weshalb, Warum" Und da wird nahezu alles erklärt was Du wissen möchtest. Basierend auf Untersuchungen, anderer Wissenschaftler.


----------



## Knigge007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

@Carras Danke für den Link auch wenn er nich für mich war, werd ich mir doch gleich mal reinziehen !

Verarbeitet Ihr den auch so Zeugs wie zb. Prosecco, oder is das wieder so ne Zutat die eher den Angler fängt ?


@Fr33


Die genannten wieso weshalb warum Artikel sind kaum zu finden auf carp.de, weil se doch schon 8 Jahre alt sind.

Hab se eben über Google gefunden:


1. Teil - http://www.carp.de/berichte/2002/11/wieso_weshalb_warum/index.shtml

2. Teil und Teil 3 findest ganz unten auf der Seite bei Teil 1.http://www.carp.de/berichte/2002/11/wieso_weshalb_warum/index3.shtml


----------



## Fr33 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Hi,

vielen Dank - den Link werde ich mir auch mal zum Gemüte führen. Ich bin mitlerweile von meinen Griesknödeln weg gekommen - und werde mehr Geld ausgeben.

Nun mal eine Frage: Kennt jmd diese Knödel hier?

http://www.blacklabelbaits.de/

Wenn man der Seite trauen kann, sind nach Boilies die wie in einer Art Manufaktur hergestellt werden. Allerdings würde ich nicht die Frozen Baits nehmen (das gibt ärger mit der Freundin daheim ^^), sondern die konservierten Readymades.

Hat jmd die Sorten mal bewundern, betatschen oder beschnüffeln können ?

LG
Sascha

@ Yoshi

Bist aber nicht im ASV Sprendlingen oder? In welchem Verein bist du?

^^


----------



## Carras (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Hi

@Knigge. ja Prosecto oder anderes Insektenbirdfood verwende ich immer wieder. Finde es besser als normales Eifutter. Einfach wegen der Insekten die mit enthalten sind. Zudem ist es auch grober.
GFP hat auch eines im Programm das nicht so teuer ist wie die Variante von Haiths.

@ FR33
BLB hat sicherlich gute Boilies im Programm, die auch ihre Fische fangen.
Ich finde sie aber zu teuer, wenn ich bedenke was drin ist und was man dafür bezahlt.

Da gibt es über Successful Baits oder Cockbaits oder Selfmade Baits günstigere Boilies die von den Zutaten her nicht schlechter zusammengestellt sind.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Hi, 
zum Farbthema kann man sich vielleicht noch Ken Townley's Reihe dazu auf Carptalkextra online durchlesen, wenn man es schafft....es ist schwer zu lesen #d
Leider ist dieses Format sehr unaufgeräumt und schlecht gestaltet und wurde teilweise in der Veröffentlichung unterbrochen, weswegen ich Pt. 1 nicht mehr finden kann. Man muß unten rechts auf die Pfeile drücken, damit die Seiten vorblättern...naja.
Die Serie ist in England kontrovers aufgenommen worden und hat gemischte Reaktionen hervorgerufen...ging von Müll bis super.

http://www.carptalkxtra.co.uk/flip139/



> Wie einer meiner Vorredner schon richtig sagt, zuviel Protein
> kann dazu führen, dass der Boilie seine Strucktur verliert, sprich
> im ungünstigsten Fall rissig wird und einfach nicht zusammenhält.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen .... hängt m.M. stark von der Art der Proteinquelle ab und ob die Zutat bindende Eigenschaften hat.



> Wie sieht es mit Bird-Food-Boilies mit grober Struktur aus?



Reine Birdfoodboilies ohne Fischmehl herzustellen, ist etwas anspruchsvoll, denn das Fischmehl bringt schon fast alles mit, was man braucht. Ich mache das nie, weil ich nie wirklich feststellen konnte, dass Fischmehl jemals auf dauer verweigert wurde. 

Mann kann einen relativ effektiven Birdy herstellen, der einen niedrigen Proteingehalt besitzt und dennoch, aufgrund der guten Struktur und der enthaltenene Fette fangen sollte, wie z.B:

500g Haiths Red Factor Canary oder CLO
250g Soja vollfett
250g Grieß

Wenn man jetzt den Proteingehalt steigern will, wird das ganze etwas komplizierter und teurer, weil auf Milchproteine zurückgegriffen wird, wie z.B:

2oz Acid Casein (90 mesh)
2oz Wpc 80
1oz Calcium Caseinate
4oz Nectarblend
2oz Soya Isolate
2oz Robin Red 
2oz Supergold 60
1oz vitamin supplement

(ist von einem Bekannten sehr erfolgreich benützt worden, mir persönlich jedoch zu aufwendig).


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



> Nun mal eine Frage: Kennt jmd diese Knödel hier?
> 
> http://www.blacklabelbaits.de/


Hi, du wirst nie wissen, was Sebastian in seine Knödel mengt und ob einem die Art und Weise der Werbekampagnen mitsamt der Philosophie gefällt, muss man selbst wissen(ich z.B. mag das überhaupt nicht und ist auch eher auf Jugendliche zugeschnitten, überhaupt nicht mein Ding).
Was man aber sagen kann, ist das die Boilies grundsätzlich OK sind und das er definitiv etwas vom Angeln versteht.
Ich hatte einmal 30 kg von ihm bekommen, die eigentlich für mein Vorhaben zu weich abgerollt wurden, gefangen haben die aber eine Woche lang gut.


----------



## Fr33 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Hi,

Lao das Selbermachen fällt vorerst definitiv aus  Weder die Räumlichkeiten noch die Lagerrung (z.B: einfrieren) sind momentan drinn. Und spätestens bei Muschel oder Fischboilies bringt mich meine Süße um!

@ Carras

ob die einen Boilies pro KG nun 20cent teurer sind, ist jetzt erstmal nicht so tragisch. Je nach Bezugsquelle variieren die Preise ja eh deutlich. Im Netz finde ich die BLB für ca. 7,14 p. KG ... die Successful Baits für ca. 6,70 - 7,96€ p. KG.

Oh mann Leute, mit dem Thema hab ich ja was angestellt *gg*

#c


----------



## Knigge007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Die SB Murmeln werden ab 20-100kg doch einigermaßen bezahlbar und zudem liest man von BLB Baits sehr oft das se beim werfen mit dem Wurfrohr gerne platzen, anscheinend hat BLB seine Rezepturen ende 2009 verbessert dass das nich mehr passieren sollte aber die Leute jammern immer noch rum das se brechen, Vereinskollege ebenfalls der is froh wenn se weg sind !

Und wenn du irgendwie BLB Baits für 5€/kg findest würd ich die Finger weglassen weil du dann meist hundsalte Baits bekommst die Stellenweise 10-11 Monate alt sind.

Ich habe mal bei der Angeldomäne angerufen als die se für 5€ verkauft hatten und der Gegenüber am Telefon war so nett und meinte die Baits sind 11 Monate alt und müssen weg bevor se abgelaufen sind und die se nich mehr verkaufen dürfen.

Bei SB kannst dir auch deine eigenen Baits abrollen lassen für 4,5-5,5€ haben wir auch schon gemacht waren einwandfrei.

Wenn du die SB Mixe kaufst kommst pro Kilo ca 2€ günstiger weg.


Die Murmeln von Best-Baits.de find ich pers. ne Nummer hochwertiger als die SB Baits .


----------



## Yoshi (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Lao das Selbermachen fällt vorerst definitiv aus  Weder die Räumlichkeiten noch die Lagerrung (z.B: einfrieren) sind momentan drinn. Und spätestens bei Muschel oder Fischboilies bringt mich meine Süße um!
> 
> ...



Hi Fr33 da fällt mir noch was ein.
Der Uhlshöfer in Frankfurt-Nied (kennst du vielleicht), bietet 
hausgemachte Knödel zu 6.90.- Euro das Kilo an.
Je nach Menge entspr. etwas günstiger.
Gibt es in verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen.
Wir bekommen von ihm immer Knödel für unsere Jugend und die Teile fangen wirklich nicht schlecht! Was genau drinnen ist weis ich nicht, er wird es dir aber besitmmt sagen, wenn du ihn fragst. Der Mensch hat schon Ahnung von der Materie.

LG Yoshi


----------



## Carras (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Bei Cock Baits gibt es die Penny Boilies zu 3,59 € / Kilo
Die enthalten u.a. Fischmehl, Fischprotein und auch Blutmehl mit insgesamt ca. 40 % igem Anteil.

günstige Boilies und grundsätzlich gute Zutaten.

Die wären  einiges günstiger aber nicht wirklich schlechter als die BLB Boilies.

Auch die Selfmade Baits Economy Serie gibt es schon für 5,25 € / Kilo.
Ebenso günstiger und nicht wirklich schlechter als die BLB Boilies.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Carras schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, ist das mit Boilies und deren Nährwert usw., nicht nur aus der Luft gezogen, sondern es stammt aus der Forschung der Tierfutterindustrie (Fischzucht und Co.).
> *Dort wurde eben festgestellt, daß tiereische Proteine ganz pauschal gesehen, das A&O für den Karpfen darstellen. Und diese Proteine findet man halt am einfachsten in Fischmehlen.*



Und deswegen sind Aufzucht- und Mastpellets für Karpfen zu nahezu 100% auf pflanzlicher Basis? Ich habe in der Garage einen 25kg-Sack Karpfenaufzuchtpellets von Deutschlands größtem Hersteller stehen ... auf dem Etikett sucht man vergebens nach einem Fitzelchen tierischem Bestandteil.

Aus diesen Pellets mache ich Boilies und die fangen auch ihren Fisch - nur, dass ich bei einem Kilopreis bei den fertigen Boilies dann bei ca. 1,50 EUR liege.

Die "Geschichte" mit dem Fischmehl basiert einfach nur auf einer Tatsache: man verdient sich damit als Hersteller eine goldene Nase. Fischmehl ist eines der billigsten Abfallprodukte der Lebensmittelindustrie, das eigentlich teuer entsorgt werden müsste, könnte man es nicht zu tausenden Tonnen in Pellets und Boilies pressen, die dann zu horrenden Preisen über die Ladentheke gehen.

Sieht man sich die natürliche Nahrung eines Karpfen an (Muscheln, Schnecken, anderes Kleintier) fällt auf, dass sämtliche Eiweißquellen ganz anders strukturiert sind, als es Fischeiweiß ist. Außerdem liefert die natürliche Nahrung ganz andere Aminosäurenpaletten, als es Fischmehl tut. Das versucht man damit zu kompensieren, indem man dem Boilie zusätzlich Aminosäuren mithilfe von externen Carriern (Trägersubstanzen) zuführt. Und selbst dieser Umstand wird dann noch als herausragende Eigenschaft marketingtechnisch vergwaltigt.

Wir haben mal mit einem befreundeten Karpfenzüchter ausgetestet, bei welchen Zusammensetzungen des Futters die größte Fressstimulation auftritt und das Ergebnis war verblüffend: Pellets bestehend aus Weizen, Gerste, Mais und Biertreber. Das Getreide liefert hochwertiges Eiweiß und der Biertreber entzündet ein wares Aminosäure-Feuerwerk. Wenn ich nicht gewußt hätte, dass es Karpfen sind, hätte ich ein Rudel Piranhas im Wasser vermutet. 

Ich bin selbst grad dabei, eigene Pellets zu entwickeln. Die basieren im Groben auf Muscheln, Bierhefen und Getreidemehlen. Und die bisherigen Ergebnisse sind ... nunja ... erstaunlich


----------



## Petri (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

^^@ wolkenkrieger das mit den pflanzlichen pellets ist ja nun wirklich ein wink mit dem zaunpfahl^^ verstehe einfach nicht wo die meinungen her kommen, daß der köder sonstwas wie hochwertig sein muß...


wenn man an nem gewässer mit einem hektar größe füttert, daß sonst keine weitere nahrung enthält und die fische entsprechend keine abwechslung haben, dann verstehe ich es ja, wenn man da auf ne ganz besondere ernährung achtet.
aber für die normale angelei ist das doch echt quatsch.
Reicht doch, wenn man darauf achtet das nicht offensichtlich giftiges im köder ist. nur zutaten nehmen, die man selber auch essen würde, wenn sie einem schmecken würden.

wenn man am tag in nem 4 hektar see 1 kilo boilies füttert, wird diese menge doch nicht nur von einem einzelnen fisch gefressen!
bis mangelerscheinungen auftreten dauert es außerdem ne ganze weile!!
Menschen sind grundsätzlich allesfresser und trotzdem sind vegetarier auch gesund. Und in manchen ländern gibt es für viele menschen täglich fast nur reis zu essen und die fallen auch nicht nach einer woche tot um.

es macht sich halt immer ganz toll wenn man am wasser zu nem anderen sagen kann: Du hast aber schlechte boilies. Du fängst bestimmt nix.. man muß es ja auch nicht sagen, viele bilden es sich nur gerne ein!

Wer hier zieht denn wirklich ausgedehnte futtercampagnen durch die so wirken, daß der fisch nur noch die boilies frißt und keine natürliche nahrung zusätzlich?

mit so nem 1,50 €/kg boilie aus den getreidepellets habe ich auch schon gefangen.

wenn man eh nur mal 2 oder drei tage fütter und nach dem angeln die stelle oder das gewässer wechselt, dann spielen auch solche gedanken wie dauerhafter fangerfolg keine rolle.

kann es nicht auch sein, daß fische gerade grieskugeln mögen, weil diese nähstoffe enthalten die sie aus ihrer natürlichen nahrung sonst nicht oder nur in winzigen mengen bekommen?


----------



## Carras (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Hi,

Gegenfrage:

Gibt es denn wissenschaftliche Belege, zum Nachlesen, aus denen hervorgeht, daß Kohlehydrate die ideale, künstlich zugeführte, Nahrungsquelle bilden?

Kohlehydrate spielen in der natürlichen Nahrung der Karpfen doch eigentlich überhaupt keine Rolle.

Ich hab zumindest noch kein Maisfeld oder Getreidefeld im See wachsen sehen.

Ich meine auch mal gelesen zu haben, daß Getreideprodukte eben die günstigsten Mittel sind. Und wenn man als Fischzüchter dem Wirtschaftlichkeitsprinzip folgt, kann man mit minimalem finanziellen Aufwand maximalen Ertrag erzielen, wenn eben eher billigere Getreideprodukte verwendet.

Fakt ist doch trotzdem, daß es tierische Einweiße sind, die das A&O der natürlichen Nahrung für Karpfen bilden oder nicht?
Und darum geht es mir jetzt erst mal nicht um die Bedingungen in Zuchtteichen, denn die sind mit Naturseen sicher nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Yoshi (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Nunja, wenn du nichts "hochwertiges" bzw. proteinreiches fütterst sondern nur Kohlehydratknödel, fressen die Fische das natürlich auch, aber sie werden eines dann ganz sicher: FETT!
Und was das Zuchtfutter angeht: Wer mal einen Karfen vom Züchter gegessen hat und einen wild gefangenen, kennt den Unterschied.

Ich ess auch lieber ne Pizza als nen Vegi-Burger, normaaaal|supergri. Nur irgendwann merke ich, dass es mir auf Dauer nicht gut tut. Ob`s bei den Carps genauso ist, k.P.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

@Carras

Es geht nicht primär um Kohlehydrate (die der Karpfen aber auch aufnehmen muss - sekundär über seine tierische Nahrung), sondern um die tierischen Eiweiße, die immer so hochgejubelt werden.

Die weichen in ihrer chemischen Struktur (Molekülverkettung) nämlich teilweise recht heftig von dem ab, was er natürlicherweise zu sich nehmen würde (Muschelfleisch hat ganz andere Molekülstrukturen, als Fischfleisch). Das bedeutet aber, dass er bei der Verstoffwechselung wesentlich höhere Kollateralverluste hat durch eine notwendige spiezielle Enzymbildung, Vitaminsynthese - bis hin zum absoluten Unvermögen, bestimmte Nahrungsbestandteile überhaupt zu verstoffwechseln.

Und ja, natürlich sind Getreideprodukte preislich nicht zu schlagen. Und deswegen werden sie auch in der Karpfenaufzucht eingesetzt. Das ist gar keine Frage.

Offenbar ist das aber auch auf lange Sicht kein Problem für den Karpfen. Es bekommt ihm insbesondere während der ersten Wachstumsphase sehr gut. Andere Fischarten, die auch in der natürlichen Nahrung Fisch haben (Forellen bzw. andere Lachsartige, Zander, etc.), werden auch mit Fischmehlen groß gezogen - es kommt der natürlichen Nahrung eben deutlich näher.

Ich glaube, so ganz befriediend kann man das alles nicht klären. Ich meine jedoch, dass besonders bei den käuflich zu erwebenden Boilies, die Marketingabteilung des Herstellers maßgeblich bei der Zusamensetzung das Sagen hat. Verwunderlich nämlich ist, dass bisher kein Hersteller mal eine komplette Analyse seiner Murmeln offen gelegt hat (wie es beispielsweise beim Hundefutter der Fall ist). Ich glaube auch, dass da einige ganz schön erschrocken sein dürften


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Hi carras,

hier wird etwas durcheinandergebracht.

a) Das Zufutter in der Karpfenzucht enthält tatsächlich keine oder kaum tierische Eiweiße im Gegensatz zu Forellenfutter. Dies ist in der Haltung bedingt.
Karpfenzuchtanlagen basieren immer auf natürlicher Nahrung, die nicht zugefüttert wird, sondern in den Teichen vorhanden ist, bzw. angedüngt wird.
Das Zufutter jedoch besteht lediglich aus Kohlehydraten, traditionell aus Getreide. Die Betonung liegt auf Zufutter, den die Kohlehydrate können com Karpfen verdaut werden, obwohl der Anteil dieser in der Natur sich höchstens auf die Chitinhüllen der Nahrungstiere oder Planzenteile, also dem Cellulosebereich der Kohlenhydrate erstreckt, wie du richtig erwähnt hast.

Als Alleinfutter würde eine Kohlehydrateernährung nicht funktionieren, obwohl man einen Karpfen nur mit Sojaprodukten in einem Tank am Leben erhalten könnte. Er würde nur nicht ausreichend wachsen.

Ob nun die Abwachsraten im Baggersee durch Fütterung von HNV Boilies nach oben schießen, muss jeder selbst mal nachhalten. Es ist auch viel Wunschdenken dabei.


Das Aminoprofil von Fischmehl ist sicherlich ein anderes als das von Tubifex oder Zuckmückenlarve, jedoch ähnlich. Es hat auch niemand behauptet, dass man die exakt ideale Kombination zu erreichen hätte. Das damit Marketing betrieben wird, ist auch richtig.
Das Fischmehl ansich nun eine Marketingfalle sein soll, halte ich jedoch für völlig verkehrt.
Fakt ist: Es wirkt wunderbar als Lockmittel und ist sehr Nahrhaft.

Daraus zu folgern, das dies keine Lockwirkung hätte, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Auch, das kohlehydratbasierte Köder eine höhere Lockwirkung auf Karpfen hätten, ist sicherlich schlecht durch Eigentests beweisbar. Die Wissenschaft sieht das sicher anders und im der Angelpraxis hat sich oft gezeigt, das Kohlehydratebaits eben auch mal nach einiger Zeit weniger Bisse bringen und auch hin und wieder eine längere Anlaufzeit benötigen.

Zum Schluß noch:

Es geht vornehmlich darum Karpfen zu fangen und nicht darum, sie zu füttern. Es geht also darum, einen gut verdaulichen Boilie mit hoher Lockwirkung zu fischen.

Mir persönlich sind Abwachraten egal, ich will fangen, was da ist und mich dran freuen.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



> Andere Fischarten, die auch in der natürlichen Nahrung Fisch haben (Forellen bzw. andere Lachsartige, Zander, etc.), werden auch mit Fischmehlen groß gezogen - es kommt der natürlichen Nahrung eben deutlich näher.


Hier liegt der Herleitungsfehler. Auch der Karpfen wird in der Hauptsache mit tierischer Nahrung herangezüchtet.
Haltungsbedingt ist diese aber im Naturteich vorhanden. 
Der Karpfen kann jedoch auch die Kohlehydrate als Zufutter verwerten.

Die Forelle in der Zuchtanlage bekommt ein Alleinfutter, einen total ausballancierten Pellet, der alle Bedürfnisse erfüllt.

Wir brauchen dieses balancierte Futter für den Karpfen imAngelteich nicht, daher ist aus der Sicht der Ernährung kein proteinhaltiger Köder erforderlich.

Das heisst aber nicht, das ein Kohlehydratbait die höhere Lockwirkung hätte.

Im Umkehrschschluss heisst es aber auch nicht, dass er keinen Nährwert und keinerlei Lockwirkung hätte.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Das Fischmehl ansich nun eine Marketingfalle sein soll, halte ich jedoch für völlig verkehrt.



Davon hat auch keiner - zumindest ich nicht - gesprochen. Fakt ist aber, dass gerade das Fischmehl ein Abfallprodukt ist. Und Fakt ist auch, dass eher nicht der natürlichen Nahrung eines Karpfen entspricht.

Das Marketing kommt dann ins Spiel, wenn aus diesen beiden Fakten verkaufsfördernde Argumentationen gezaubert werden.

Daran ist nichts verwerfliches - nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen. Auch so ein Hersteller soll da gerne sein Geld mit verdienen. Aber im Zuge der Diskussion um den Nährwert und die natürliche Nähe eines Boilies sollten eben die eigentlichen Fakten auch Gewicht haben.

Was die Atraktivität eines Boilies als Angelköder anbelangt, so reicht es eigentlich aus, wenn wir uns auf die Aminosäurepalette des Knödels beschränken. Hier gibt es wissenschaftliche Unterschungen aus Japan (von denen weisich jedenfalls - was keinesfalls alleingültig sein muss) die belegen, dass der Karpfenartige spezielle Rezeptoren hat, um bestimmte Aminosäuren zu "finden". Im besonderen sind wohl diverse Lecithine als Atraktoren zu betrachten.


----------



## Carras (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Nun ggf. hab ich mich da nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt.
Spaltkarpfen hat es aber gut erkannt.

Wenn ich mir aber die Futtermittel für Karpfenzucht anschaue, die die RKW Süd bei uns vertreibt fällt mir folg auf:

Karpfenbalance hat 25 % Rohproten
Karpfenextensiv hat 20 % Rohprotein
Karpfeninsteniv hat 36 % Rohprotein
KarofenSwin hat 32  % Rohprotein
Diese Proteingehalte sind mit Weizen und anderen Getreiden doch gar nicht machbar oder doch?

Oder anderes Brutfutter:
Aquastart 0964 hat Marine Proteinquellen (Fischmehle)
Aquastart 1264 hat Marine Proteinquellen (Fischmehle)
Aquastart 2050 hat Marine Proteinquellen (Fischmehle)

kann man hier nachlesen.

Auffällig ist hier halt, daß das alles mit Fischmehlen ist, das wenigste ist rein aus Getriede.

Es gibt sicher noch einige mehr Hersteller, aber zumindest hier ist der Trend recht deutlich.

Wenn man dann auch in der Koizucht schaut, auch hier werden viel tierische Proteinquellen genutzt.

Und wenn ich einfach nur Logisch denke, passt eine Marine Proteinquelle einfach besser zu Karpfen,.... als Kohlehydrate


----------



## Carras (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Davon hat auch keiner - zumindest ich nicht - gesprochen. Fakt ist aber, dass gerade das Fischmehl ein Abfallprodukt ist. Und Fakt ist auch, dass eher nicht der natürlichen Nahrung eines Karpfen entspricht.
> 
> Das Marketing kommt dann ins Spiel, wenn aus diesen beiden Fakten verkaufsfördernde Argumentationen gezaubert werden.
> ....


 
Wobei ich denke, und das ist auch meine Überzeugung,
Fischmehl kommt der natürlichen Nahrung von Karpfen, in seiner Art wesentlich näher, als Hartmais oder Weizen. 

Und darum geht es eigentlich.  Ich kann mit einem super tollen Fischmehlboilie niemals mit Tubifex, Zuckmückenlarven, Krebsen, Muscheln oder Fischen konkurieren.
Aber der Fischmehlboilie ist dieses Sachen wesentlich ähnlicher, als ein Maiskolben oder Weizen.


----------



## Knigge007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Meint Ihr das dies^^ an unserer Seenplatte die wirklich richtig nährstoffreich ist eventuell der Grund sein könnte wieso wir hier beim Karpfen fischen mit Mais und anderen Partikeln nach spätestens 4-5 Tagen so gut wie keinen Karpfen mehr am Futtterplatz haben, und wenn nur Satzer... ?

Die Fänge lassen so rapide nach das ist echt ganz komisch, bzw die Fänge auf Partikel sind sowieso von Anfang an richtig schlecht (wer Satzer fangen will sollt bei uns mit Mais/Partikeln angeln), ich habs jetzt schon bestimmt 4-5x über 1 ganze Woche probiert jedesmal mit dem selben Ergebnis.

An den Bait Plätzen ists genau anderstrum, da haben wir ne Anlaufszeit von 3-4 Tagen, und die laufen dann auh über Wochen hinweg mal mehr mal weniger halt so wie das manchmal beim angeln ist, mal laufts wie Schmitzes Katz mal ist man froh 1 Karpfen am Tag zu fangen, man kanns teilweise mit dem Schlauchboot schön beobachten wie tief schwarz die Futterplätze an manchen Tagen sind, bei Maisplätzen hab ich das so noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Angelsuchti (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Ich denke auch, dass kommt sehr aufs Gewässer an. Zum Beispiel bei uns ist es so: Es gibt ein Gewässer, da muss man nur genug von einer Sorte Boilies füttern, dann fängt man auch. In dem andren Gewässer kann man Boilies füttern wie man will, nur ganu selten wird ein Karpfen auf Boilie gefangen. Und wenn dann meist nur auf auffällige Pop-Ups!


----------



## Fr33 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Mal ganz was anderes:

Was ist den eure Standart Murmelgröße? 

Bin noch als am Überlegen ob ich eher nach 18mm oder doch 22mm Murmeln suchen soll.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



> was die Attraktivität eines Boilies als Angelköder anbelangt, so reicht es  eigentlich aus, wenn wir uns auf die Aminosäurepalette des Knödels  beschränken.


Ich weiß nicht, ob es ausreicht, es gibt aber durchaus Stoffe, die nicht Aminosäuren sind, die durchaus wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen als Stimulatoren funktionieren.
Auch ist die Wahrnehmung über die freien Aminosäuren nur ein Teil des Schlüssels, wenn auch ein Wichtiger.
Lokale Ph Wert Differenzen z.B. ist ein weiterer Themenbereich, Farbe, Größe, Gewicht ebenso. 

Es ist ausserdem klar, das Karpfen sich bei Vorhandensein von Fischbrut zu einem großen Teil davon ernährt. Insofern liegt das Aminosäureprofil von Fischmehl sehr wohl im interessanten Bereich, sogar ohne den Rest der Boiliezusammensetzung zu betrachten. Ob nun Abfallprodukt oder nicht, tut eigentlich nichts zur Sache.


----------



## Knigge007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Ob 18 oder 22m ist wohl total Latte, wie ich eben in dem Arlinghaus Bericht gelesen habe kann ein Karpfen Boilies fressen die 3-4% seiner Körpelänge nicht überschreiten, heisst ein 1m Karpfen kriegt max 40mm Murmeln per Schlundzähne zerkaut.

Der Bericht ist echt richtig richtig Klasse(mehr davon!), der hat mich noch mehr zum selber rollen verführt... aber eins nach dem anderen werd wie geplant erstmal mit den SB und BestBaits Fertig Mixen anfangen und jetzt vermehrt auf Fisch/Muschel Baits setzen.... weil hab bis dato viel fruchtiges, süßes und halt so Birdfood Zeugs gefischt und sowieso in letzter Zeit schon bemerkt das es bei uns mit fischigen generell besser lauft.

Richtig selber rollen hat noch Zeit lauft ja nicht davon.

Jetzt bin ich endgültig dem Karpfen fischen verfallen... sollten vorher noch 1-2% gefehlt haben so is jetzt Hopfen und Malz verloren. 

Hätte mir vor ein paar Jahren jemand gesagt ich geh im Jahr bald 100 Tage auf Karpfen hätte ich Ihn ausgelacht und für mehr als verrückt erklärt !




Edit


Wie ist den das Carp Connect, rentiert sich das ?


----------



## Carras (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Ob 18 oder 22m ist wohl total Latte, wie ich eben in dem Arlinghaus Bericht gelesen habe kann ein Karpfen Boilies fressen die 3-4% seiner Körpelänge nicht überschreiten, heisst ein 1m Karpfen kriegt max 40mm Murmeln per Schlundzähne zerkaut.


 
nicht unbedingt.

Es gibt einige Angler die schwören auf kleinere Boilies. 
Der Vorteil der kleinen liegt darin, daß du genau so viel Masse füttern kannst aber wesentlich mehr einzelne Boilies am Futterplatz hast. Damit sind die Fische wesentlich mehr beschäftigt.

Wenn man die natürliche Nahrung anschaut, so ist diese auch eher kleiner. (Tubifex, Zuckmückenlarven u.ä.) 

Und wenn ein Karpfen den Boilie einsaugt, benötigt er weniger "Ansaugkraft" für einen 15er, 16er oder 18er Boilie als für einen 20er, 22er oder 24 er Boilie.

Ein kleiner Boilie verhält sich beim Einsaugen, also etwas natürlicher als ein großer Boilie.

Jedoch Boilies unterhalb 18 mm selber zu rollen ist schon eine Sau Arbeit. 


Ich rolle meist 18er 20er und 22er Boilies. Damit fische und füttere ich auch (gemischt). So kann sich der Karpfen nicht auf eine bestimmte größe "Einschießen".

Ich nutze aber auch 14er oder 15er Boilies. Diese kaufe ich mir dann aber als Ready.


----------



## Angelsuchti (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

... außerdem angeln viele mit der Standartgröße 20mm. In manchen Gewässern können da kleine Boilies (14mm oder kleiner) "Wunder" bewirken!


----------



## Knigge007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Jo stimmt haste Recht beim anfüttern sind eher kleinere Boilies aus den von dir genannten Gründen  denke ich auch besser,und das mit den verschiedenen Sorten schwirrt mir in letzter Zeit auch im Kopf rum das sich die Fische nicht auf eine Sorte einschiessen, da habt Ihr auch Recht das 20mm Baits mit Abstand am meisten gefischt werden.

Das mit dem leichteren einsaugen hab ich noch nicht ins "Auge gefasst".



Nochmal kurz was zu dem carp.de Bericht von Arlinghaus zwecks Attraktoren.


Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe brauche ich absolut keinen einzigen Tropfen Flavour oder sonstigen ähnlichen Mittelchen, da der Karpfen die sowieso überhaupt garnicht wahrnehmen kann(ölhaltige -lol), und die alkoholhaltigen nur in ganz ganz geringen Mengen wahrnimmt, heisst soviel das die ganzen Scoberry und haste nicht gesehen Dipps und Co nur uns Angler locken....

*Also sind als Lockwirkung Proteine und Aminosäuren das A und O, der Rest ist Marketing Müll der zwar nicht schadet und den Boilie nicht schlechter macht aber halt auch überhaupt nichts bringt ?*


----------



## Angelsuchti (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> *Also sind als Lockwirkung Proteine und Aminosäuren das A und O, der Rest ist Marketing Müll ?*



Also es ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen, das Karpfenbarteln besonders auf AA und Alanine, Glycine, Valine, Methionine, Leicine und Phenylalanine reagieren. Diese sind dieattraktivsten Substanzen, die bei Karpfen eine chemische Anziehungskraft und eine appetitanregende Stimulation auslösen!
Entnommen aus einem Artikel von Bruno Medou, in CHM-April-Ausgabe.


----------



## Knigge007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Ohje langsam wirds kompliziert..... 


Bin grad bei Teil 3 wo teilweise deine genannten Aminosäuren aufgeführt und deren höchste Lockwirkung in mg/l bzw oder µ/l angegeben ist, hätte nich gedacht dass das ganze so ein Jenseits komplexes Thema ist !


----------



## Angelsuchti (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Ja ich weiß. Ich selber kapier das auch net so richtig, klemme mich aber diesen Winter mal so richtig dahinter, damit ich dann im Frühjahr sofort mit selbstgerollten Baits starten kann und Rekordfänge lande! 

Aber soviel weiß ich schon: Das meißte sind Aminosäuren bloß wo ich die herbekomme weiß ich noch net^^


----------



## Knigge007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> J mit selbstgerollten Baits starten kann und Rekordfänge lande!




Haha hättest wohl gerne ! |rolleyes

Aber das verleitet mich jetzt auch dazu im laufe des nächsten Jahres meine Baits komplett selbst herzustellen, nur denke ich muss man da auch nen Mittelweg finden sonst kostet dein Selfmade nacher 10€/kg.


Was ich auch ganz lustig finde(Schadenfroh bin ich auch noch#d|rolleyes), das da steht (mehrmals wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen), das Karpfen Zucker ab einer bestimmten Menge komplett ablehnen..... hier und überall anderstwo wird so dermaßen oft empfohlen in seine Partikel Wasser ordentlich Zucker reinzumachen teilweise soviel das "der Löffel stehen" bleiben würde..... 


Der Spruch haut mich fast von den Socken  - *Ich                würde lieber ohne Hosen aus dem Haus gehen, als in Zukunft                einen Karpfenköder zu fischen, der kein Betain enthält*


----------



## Carras (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber soviel weiß ich schon: Das meißte sind Aminosäuren bloß wo ich die herbekomme weiß ich noch net^^


 
So direkt wirst Du die nicht irgendwo kaufen können.
Entscheidend wird sein, eine Zutat zu haben, die wiederum diese Aminosäuren beinhaltet, aber in löslicher Form.

Wegen den Flavourn
Es gibt oder gab mal ganz bestimmte Flavour die wohl tatsächlich eine Anziehungskraft haben oder hatten.

Dazu gehörte z.B. Rod Hutchinsons: Monster Crab, Scopex oder auch Pineapple.

Zu Beginn der Flavours, wurden diese meistens noch mit Hilfe von Buttersäure hergestellt. Und darin liegt anscheinend der Schlüssel der Lockwirkung.

Vereinfacht gesagt:
Die Natürliche Nahrung wie Zuckis u.ä., sondert irgendwie eine bestimmte Substanz ab. Und diese können die Karpfen war nehmen.

Buttersäure bzw. die Flavours aus dieser, haben eine sehr, sehr ähnliche Molekulare Anordnung, zu dieser abgesonderten Substanz.
Pineapple ist z.b. ein Ester aus Buttersäure, hergestellt mit Buttersäure und Ethan. genau gesagt: ButansäureEthylester und das riecht oder schmeckt nach Ananas.

Ich meine aber, daß die wenigsten Flavours, die es heute noch auf dem Markt gibt mit Buttersäure erstellt wurden.

Nebenbei bemerkt. Lasst mal den Mais oder Tigers nach dem Kochen etwas länger stehen, dann werden sie sauer, und dabei entwickelt sich u.a. ---- genau Buttersäure.


----------



## Knigge007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Angelsuchti hast den carp.de Bericht schon gelesen (da steht das was du wissen willst) ?

Wirklich ultra interessant würd am liebsten Instant anfangen selber Boilies zu rollen.


Und ich habe so n braunes Betain Pulver da liegen und dachte das sei das Non Plus Ultra (wie ers gesagt hat). 

Derweil hab ich ein Betain hier liegen das ich eigentlich in die Tonne tretten kann.... mei das ist echt nur Leute Verarscherei.... 

Aber anscheinend hat ja Schellhammer und M+M Baits das richtige kristallförmige Betain, *ist dass wirklich das richtige ???* 

Gibts das sonst irgendwo günstiger als die 10€ pro 250g ?


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



> Nebenbei bemerkt. Lasst mal den Mais oder Tigers nach dem Kochen etwas  länger stehen, dann werden sie sauer, und dabei entwickelt sich u.a.  ---- genau Buttersäure


Und zunächst mal, und in weitaus grösseren Mengen, Essigsäure. 
Säuren (nicht freie Aminosäuren), sind nochmal ein eigenes Thema >>> lokale PH Unterschiede.

Das Ken Townley Zitat mit dem 'ohne Hose fischen gehen' ist lustig insofern, das R. Arlinghaus hier KT zum Thema Betain zitiert. Ich tippe mal, das Ken auf dem Gebiet Betain weniger weiß als Robert A., wobei ich von Ken weiß, dass er mittlerweile mit dem Namen Arlinghaus was anfangen kann.

Ken hat zu lokalen Ph differenzen viel geschrieben, ist mit Sicherheit lesenswert.

Übrigens hat er sich erst kürzlich darüber ausgelassen, wie lange man Partikel 'gähren' lassen sollte.

Zur Frage, was das richtige Betain ist:

Es wird fast immer Betain HCL verwendet, also Betain mit Salzsäure in Pulverform zu ca. 25%.
Welches betain auch immer, es sollte sich immer um das selbe N Trimethylglycin handeln, jedoch an verschiedene Stoffe gebunden.
Arlinghaus, Meyer, Brauns sagen jedoch, dass sie das HCL nicht gut heissen und das braune Betain monohydrat oder anhydrous bevorzugen.
Ich hate dies u.a. auch mit Ken Townley und einigen anderen mehrfach diskutiert und wir kamen auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner.
Schädlich ist die Salzsäure wohl nicht, da sie im alkalischen Verdauungstrakt des Karpfen neutralisiert wird.
Auch die empfohlenen Mengen an Betain HCL auf den gesamten Köder verteilt, verschieben den Gesamt ph Wert auch nicht mehr in den sauren bereich als drei Esslöffel .Paprikapulver.


----------



## Knigge007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Also weißt auch nicht so Recht was du vom braunen Betain halten sollst, welches ich von Christian gekauft habe ?


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Hi, tut mir leid, ich kenne weder Christian noch das Produkt, das du bekommen hast.#c


----------



## Angelsuchti (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Ich werd mir den Bericht auf jeden Fall mal durchlesen, da stehen bestimmt gute Sachen drinne. Aber keine Angst mit den Kosten, auf 10 Euro das Kilo werd ich da nicht kommen...
Achso das mit dem Zucker: Ich glaube nicht das die Karpfen den Zucker nicht mehr wahrnehmen, wenn man zu viel verwendet allerdings könnte es sein, dass zu viel Zucker ne eher abschreckende Wirkung hat. Ist ja wie bei (fast) jedem Lockstoff: Man darf ihn nicht überdosiern. Allgemein kann man aber sagen das Karpfen über 1000mal "eher" Zucker schmecken/riechen, was auch immer! Dumm ausgedrückt, ich hoffe wenigstens einer versteht mich!

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Knigge007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, tut mir leid, ich kenne weder Christian noch das Produkt, das du bekommen hast.#c



|rolleyes


SuccessfulBaits... braunes Betain Pulver welches im Arlinghaus Bericht quasi als "Müll" bezeichnet wird, weil es in dieser Verbindung auf Karpfen keine Lockwirkung hat !


Zwecks Zucker, mit komplett ablehnen meinte ich ja das Karpfen Zucker ab einer bestimmten Menge nicht mehr fressen(ab 50%).


----------



## Angelsuchti (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Wobei ich denke das nach einer Stunde sowieso sehr viel Zucker gerade von Partikeln aus/abgewaschen ist... Aber nja exakt werden wir solche Fragen nie beantworten können, außer irgendjemand fängt mal nen Karpfen der mit uns reden kann...


----------



## Knigge007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Ich denke nicht das es sehr viel ausmacht in den geringen Mengen wie es die meisten beim quellen zugeben(wer weiß vielleicht reagiert da jeder Karpfen anderst drauf der eine empfindlicher als der andere....kp), aber wen ich so was lese las ich Zucker in Zukunft komplett weg was ich bei Partikeln in letzter Zeit sowieso gemacht habe weil ichs irgendwie Quatsch finde.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> Aber soviel weiß ich schon: Das meißte sind Aminosäuren bloß wo ich die herbekomme weiß ich noch net^^



Hast du eine Brauerei in der Nähe? Wenn ja, dann dackel da mal mit'nem Wassereimer hin und frag die mal, ob du etwas Biertreber haben kannst 

Die haben da soviel von, dass sie es entsorgen müssen. Im Treber sind Aminosäuren satt drin.


----------



## Knigge007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Jo wir haben Zoller Hof ganz in der Nähe, was ist Biertreber genau ?

?


Ist in Bierhefe eigentlich auch was drin ?


----------



## tarpoon (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

ich habe mit traubenzucker sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht. ich habe z.b. 5% zu einem birdfood/nussmix gegeben. so konnte ich den sweetneranteil stark reduzieren. der boilie hat um einiges natürlicher süß geschmeckt.


----------



## Yoshi (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> Allgemein kann man aber sagen das Karpfen über 1000mal "eher" Zucker schmecken/riechen, was auch immer! Dumm ausgedrückt, ich hoffe wenigstens einer versteht mich!
> 
> Gruß
> Mathias



Da muss ich mich nochmal kurz einhaken. Ich kann natürlich bei den Fachbegriffen einiger User hier im Thread nicht mithalten (sorry), aber korrigiert mich, Karpfen können nicht riechen, oder? Zumindest nicht unter Wasser
Wir riechen natürlich all die tollen Falvors und lassen uns dadurch zum Kauf verführen, aber auch nur, weil die Luft der Träger für den Geruch ist. Aber unter Wasser was riechen können? 
Wohl eher Partikel und Chemische Verbindungen wahrnehmen....


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> was ist Biertreber genau ?



Biertreber sind die Rückstände aus dem Malz, die beim Bierbrauen anfallen. Die sind zum einem extrem eiweißreich und zum anderen enthalten sie eben auch eine ganze Fülle Aminosäuren.

Und in der Regel gibt es das Zeug für lau oder nen Zehner für die Kaffekasse.

Wir beziehen Biertreber in Pulverform für unser Mineralfutter (Nahrungsergänzung für Hunde), welches unter anderem Lysin, Methionin, Tryptophan, Leucin, Isoleucin, Valin, Tyrosin,  Arginin, Threonin, Histidin, Cystin, Phenylalanin, so wie Alanin,  Asparaginsäure, Glutaminsäure, Glycin, Prolin und Serin liefert. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass es nicht mehr ganz so "unverschnitten" ist.

Wenn du aber mal alte Bauern fragst, die Pferde oder anderes Großvieh gezüchtet haben, werden dir viele sagen, dass sie Biertreber verfüttert haben oder es sogar heute noch tun. Klar ... hauptsächlich wegen dem Eiweiß aber eben auch wegen der A-Säuren.

Und weil hier die Frage nach den Proteingehalten von Aufzuchtfuttermischunge gekommen ist: es gibt Sojasorten, die einen Rohproteingehalt von 90% aufweisen. Mit solch einem Soja pimpe ich jedes Getreidefutter auf einen Rohproteingehalt von 50% und mehr, wenn ich das will. Und ich kann mit Sojaextrakt auch einen Boilie auf einen Rohproteinwert von 50% und mehr pimpen. Alles nur eine Frage der "Kommunikation"


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich nochmal kurz einhaken. Ich kann natürlich bei den Fachbegriffen einiger User hier im Thread nicht mithalten (sorry), aber korrigiert mich, Karpfen können nicht riechen, oder? Zumindest nicht unter Wasser
> Wir riechen natürlich all die tollen Falvors und lassen uns dadurch zum Kauf verführen, aber auch nur, weil die Luft der Träger für den Geruch ist. Aber unter Wasser was riechen können?
> Wohl eher Partikel und Chemische Verbindungen wahrnehmen....




nicht unter wasser riechen können?
was würde es ihnen den nützen ÜBER wasser riechen zu können.
klar können fische unter wasser riechen, denk mal ganz besonders an die arubfische, allen voran an den aal.
wenn karpfen nicht riechen könnten, warum sollte man dann boilies oder andere köder mit geschacksstoffen aufpimpen?
und mal frech nachgefragt...... was meinst du für was karpfen ihr riechkolben nutzen???
falls sie mal erkältet sind?
wie kommst du darauf das karpfen nicht riechen können?
soll keine blöde anmache sein, ist nur ne frage.


----------



## Yoshi (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> nicht unter wasser riechen können?
> was würde es ihnen den nützen ÜBER wasser riechen zu können.
> klar können fische unter wasser riechen, denk mal ganz besonders an die arubfische, allen voran an den aal.
> wenn karpfen nicht riechen könnten, warum sollte man dann boilies oder andere köder mit geschacksstoffen aufpimpen?
> ...



Sorry, aber  du musst meine Statement schon richtig lesen!
Und ein bisschen freundlicher geht es doch auch, oder?

Die Geruchsmoleküle des Flavors wird über die Luft in zu den Geruchszellen der Nase transportiert. Unter Wasser soll das so nicht funktioniern. Insbesondere mit div. Oelen, die mit Flavor angereichert sind, da sie sich im Wasser aufgrund des Oeles gar nicht lösen sollen. Stammt nicht von mir, sondern aus einem Fachbericht, den ich in diesem Zusammenhang ml gelesen habe.
Und. ich hab unter Wasser auch noch nix gerochen, weder Meeresgeruch noch sonst etwas. Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch.

_wenn karpfen nicht riechen könnten, warum sollte man dann boilies oder andere köder mit geschacksstoffen aufpimpen?_

Dreimal darfst du raten!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> _wenn karpfen nicht riechen könnten, warum sollte man dann boilies oder andere köder mit geschacksstoffen aufpimpen?_
> 
> Dreimal darfst du raten!




:m:m:m

Wieso riechen Boilies eigentlich nach Erdbeere, Ananas, Kirsche, Vanille, ..., obwohl es diese Aromen im Wasser gar nicht gibt?

Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass nicht der Karpfen die Brieftasche aufmacht, sondern der Angler?


----------



## Knigge007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



tarpoon schrieb:


> ich habe mit traubenzucker sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht. ich habe z.b. 5% zu einem birdfood/nussmix gegeben. so konnte ich den sweetneranteil stark reduzieren. der boilie hat um einiges natürlicher süß geschmeckt.





Jo wie ich in weiteren Berichten von Arlinghaus jetzt gelesen habe kann der Karpfen normalen Zucker Saccarose nicht verdauen und Traubenzucker also Fructose hingegen kann er verdauen.


----------



## Lupus (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Fische können "riechen" selbstverständlich funktioniert das nicht so wie bei einem Mensch....aber der atmet ja auch Suerstoff in Gasform ohne den flüssige Trägerstoff!

Bei Fischen funktioniert das nur eben halt in flüssiger Umgebung!! Das ist auch wissenschaftlich bewiesen! Beispiel gefällig? Hai können Blutgeruch über mehrere Kilometer warnehmen....

Die Diskussion zum Thema Geruchssinn ob oder ob nicht kann man beenden ! Da gibt es Fakten!

http://www.planet-schule.de/wissens...hintergrund/der-geruchssinn/unter-wasser.html

Eindeutiger geht kaum!!!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Klar können Fische riechen - da brauchen wir auch gar nicht drüber diskutieren 

Aber die Frage ist, ob ein Erdbeerboilie nun für den Karpfen nach Erdbeer riecht oder eben "nur" für den, der ihn bezahlen muss.

Die Pellets, die wir grad testen, stinken wie die Pest - für den Menschen ... für den Karpfen? Keine Ahnung aber sie beeinhalten Rohstoffe, die er auch in seiner natürlichen Umgebung als Nahrung vorfindet (Muscheln unter anderem).


----------



## tarpoon (1. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

erzähl uns mehr über diese pellets, klingt sehr interessant...


----------



## Carras (2. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Aber die Frage ist, ob ein Erdbeerboilie nun für den Karpfen nach Erdbeer riecht oder eben "nur" für den, der ihn bezahlen muss.
> 
> Die Pellets, die wir grad testen, stinken wie die Pest - für den Menschen ... für den Karpfen? Keine Ahnung aber sie beeinhalten Rohstoffe, die er auch in seiner natürlichen Umgebung als Nahrung vorfindet (Muscheln unter anderem).


 
Da hast Du durchaus Recht,

Karpfen kenne Dinge wie Erdbeeren, Ananas oder sonst was überhaupt nicht, woher auch. Unter Wasser gibt es diese Früchte auch gar nicht.

Ich denke es hängt, wie ich schon beschrieben habe, damit zusammen, wie diese Duftstoffe hergestellt werden bzw wurden. Stichwort Buttersäure.

Und eines ist natürlich auch klar. Wir können uns noch so sehr über den ach so tollen Geruch und Geschmack von Boilies und Flavourn freuen. Ob ein Karpfen das genau so toll findet,...wissen wir nicht, bzw. man kann es sogar bezweifeln.
Habe es ja schon öfters erwähnt. Der immer wieder kommende Vergleich zw. Mensch und Karpfen ist völlig falsch.
Wenn mancher sich, das eine oder andere nicht so genau erklären kann, fängt er eben an, zu sich selbst Vergleiche zu ziehen.
Meiner Meinung nach aber der völlig falsche Ansatz. Oder mag einer von Euch Zuckmückenlarven und Tubifex zum essen?
Mir kommt zumindest fast die Galle hoch, wenn ich an ner aufgetauten Frostpackung Zuckmückenlarven rieche. Dem Karpfen bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Angelsuchti (2. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Ah das mit dem Biertreber werd ich mal in Angriff nehmen. Danke für den Tipp!
Noch eine Frage: Ist das flüssig, ja oder? Dann ist das ja bestimmt auf Wassergrundlage. Aber Boilieherstellung und Wasser beißt sich doch oder`? Habe gelernt, das man als Flüssigkeit nur Ei und Flavours(wenns nötig ist) nehmen soll...


----------



## Knigge007 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

@Angelsuchti hab gestern nochmal nen Artikel von Arlinghaus gefunden der speziell auf die Bait Herstellung eingeht - http://www.carp.de/berichte/1998/12/hausgemacht/index.shtml

Auch sehr interessant für Leute die anfangen wollen selbst zu rollen.

Zwecks Biertreber schrieb er glaub irgendwo das es in Pulverform ist, glaub wenn man Mixe herstellt sollt man sowieso Pulverförmige Zutaten bevorzugen.



Mal 2 kurze Fragen an euch Selfmade Roller.

Benutzt Ihr als Grundzutat für eure Baits Sojamehl vollfett oder Gries, oder beides je nachdem was Ihr für einen Boilie herstellen wollt ?

Sojamehl ist für den Karpfen von den Inhaltstoffen her ja um einiges wertvoller ?!!

******

Wie ist den das wenn ich zb ein Fischmehl zu nem Boilie verarbeite welches 6 Monate haltbar ist und schon 4 Monate alt, kann der fertige Boilie doch nicht 1 ganzes Jahr haltbar sein, oder verändert sich da beim Kochvorgang was dass das Mehl etwas länger haltbar ist ?

Weil wenn dem nicht so ist dürften manche Bait Hersteller ja garkein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum von einem ganzen Jahr auf Ihre Verpackungen drauf machen !


----------



## Carras (2. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Hi Knigge,

lies auch Du mal den Carp Talk zu den Boilies, da steht unter anderem Drin wer was wie verwendet..und warum.

Wegen Haltbarkeit,

Du kannst das frischeste Fischmehl haben das es gibt. Mach Deine Boilies damit, koche sie ab und lass sie einige Tage trocknen. Wer keinerlei Konservierungsmaßnahmen trifft, dem schimmeln dann auch diese Boilies innerhalb von teilweiße nur sehr wenigen Tagen!

Es kommt da drauf an, wie hoch die Restfeuchtigkeit im Boilie ist. Entzieht man diese komplett, dann sind auch Boilies ohne chemische Konservierer, sehr lange haltbar, also so daß sie nicht schimmeln.
Das geht z.B. durch eine Resttrocknung in der Microwelle, da kann aber passieren daß Du danach Pop Ups hast.
Oder in schön viel Salz einlegen und Luftdicht verschließen. Das entzieht auch die Restfeuchtigkeit.

Allerdings sind solche Boillie halt auch echte "Nadelkiller", weil sie Steinhart werden.

Eines geht aber nicht. Haltbarkeitswerte addieren. 
Wenn das Fischmehl 6 Monate haltbar ist, und wenn das Milchpulver nur 3 Monate haltbar ist. Dann musst Du die 3 Monate als Basis nehmen. Ist wie bei einer Kette, das schwächste Glied in der Kette ist Maßgebend.
Es sei aber, wie oben erwähnt, nochmals gesagt. Die Haltbarkeitswerte der einzelnen Zutaten haben mit der Haltbarkeit des Boilies später gar nix mehr zu tun. Die sinkt nämlich rapide ab.
Ein fertig gemischter Trockenmix ist, Luftdicht verpackt, iniges länger haltbar als fertige Boilies (beides ohne zusätzliche Konservierung gesehen) 

Im Übrigen kann man durchaus Wasser in den Boilieteig geben. Das geht schon. Das ganze hängt nur davon ab, wie gut die sonstigen Bindeeigenschaften so sind. Ich hatte schon nen Mix, der brauchte 13-15 Eier auf ein Kilo Trockenmix. Da hab ich die Eier doch auf 9 oder 10 Stk. reduziert und den Rest mit Wasser und Liquid Extrakt aufgestockt. Ging ganz hervorragend.


----------



## Knigge007 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Okay Danke.


Gefrierst du deine Baits ein oder salzst du die ?

Weil habe vor kurzem festgestellt das meine selbst gesalzenen vorallem die die ich selber gesalzen habe sehr serh salzig schmecken, sogar bis 4-5mm unter der Boilie Oberfläche, und da frage ich mich halt ob das so optimal ist.

Bei den SB Travellers ist halt ein ganz anderes viel grobkörnigeres Salz dabei, diese Baits schmecken auch kaum nach dem Salz schon garnicht unter der Oberfläche, und es sind die ein un die selben Baits, also hab ich beim selber salzen wohl nen Fehler gemacht und viel zuviel Salz reingehauen ?

*Kann ein Boilie der durch das Salz steinhart geworden ist überhaupt noch richtig arbeiten ?*


----------



## wolkenkrieger (2. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



tarpoon schrieb:


> erzähl uns mehr über diese pellets, klingt sehr interessant...



Was soll ich erzählen? Sie basieren im Groben auf Grünlippmuschel, Biertreber und einigen Mehlen. Sind in der ersten Testphase so konzipiert, dass sie sich bei durchschnittlichen Wassertemperaturen nach ca. 6 Stunden vollständig aufgelöst haben und dabei eine immens große Wolke bilden (im Wasserbecken schafft ein Pellet von 20mm Durchmesser und ca. 6cm Länge ca. 3m³ komplett einzutrüben und selbst für den Menschen deutlich erriechbar "einzuduften").

Sie sättigen nicht, sind aber offenbar sehr fraßstimulierend. Zumindest stehen die Karpfen über den gesamten Auflösezeitraum mehr oder weniger direkt über dem Futterplatz.

@Angelsuchti

Den Treber aus der Brauerei bekommste in dickflüssiger Form. Wenn du den einfach etwas stehen lässt, trocknet der ratzfatz durch und ist dann verarbeitbar.


----------



## tarpoon (2. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

na das klingt doch sehr gut. wenn ihr jemanden zum testen braucht, meld dich bei mir. wir vom carptalk würden dann ein paar freilandversuche durchführen und hinterher etwas drüber schreiben...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (2. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



tarpoon schrieb:


> na das klingt doch sehr gut. wenn ihr jemanden zum testen braucht, meld dich bei mir. wir vom carptalk würden dann ein paar freilandversuche durchführen und hinterher etwas drüber schreiben...



Lass mir mal irgendwie Kontaktdaten zukommen (per PN, Mail oder wie auch immer). Geplant ist in der Tat mit Beginn der 2011er Saison mal so 200kg unters Testanglervolk zu verteilen.


----------



## Petri (2. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Dieses Thema hätte man locker auf 2 seiten abfrühstücken können..

aber ist ja jedesmal so ne endlosgeschicht wie c&r.

Die fragestellung hätte nur richtig sein müssen.



Frage a: sind krieskugeln zum instant fischen geeignet? 
antwort: wahrscheinlich ja

Frage b: Sind Grieskugeln zum füttern über einen langen zeitraum geeignet?
antwort: wahrscheinlich nicht.

alle mit einverstanden?


----------



## Knigge007 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Ich finde das hier ist seit langem mal ein richtig informativer und teilweise super interessanter Thread (lassen wir die Carp Talks mal ausenvor!) sofern einen das interessiert was eigentlich bei jedem hmmmm... Karpfenangler der das richtig angeht oder in Zukunft angehen will der Fall sein dürfte/sollte !

Mir hat das 8 seitige Gequatsche sehr viel für meine Karpfenfischerei gebracht und vorallem was Boilies angeht sehr zum nachdenken angeregt !

*Dafür auch nochmals ein dickes fettes Danke an alle die dazu beigetragen haben* #6*.*


Aber jeder wie er meint !!!


----------



## Yoshi (3. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

@ Petri:  *Meckerliese *:q

Ich fands bisher recht informativ und konnte was neues für mich rausziehen.
Im übrigen hast du doch auch dazu beigetragen, den thread zu füllen, oder? |rolleyes




Petri schrieb:


> Dieses Thema hätte man locker auf 2 seiten abfrühstücken können..
> 
> aber ist ja jedesmal so ne endlosgeschicht wie c&r.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carras (3. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> .
> 
> ..........
> Sieht man sich die natürliche Nahrung eines Karpfen an (Muscheln, Schnecken, anderes Kleintier) fällt auf, dass sämtliche Eiweißquellen ganz anders strukturiert sind, als es Fischeiweiß ist. Außerdem liefert die natürliche Nahrung ganz andere Aminosäurenpaletten, als es Fischmehl tut..........


 
Was mir hierzu noch einfällt.

Schalentiere, sprich Krebse o.ä.

Auch das sind Lebewesen die zur Natürlichen Nahrung von Karpfen gehören, sofern sie in einem Gewässer auch vorhanden sind.
Da bin ich nun nicht der Fachmann, aber ich denke daß dann Mehle wie Garnelen(voll)mehl, Shrimpmehl, Krillmehl, Krebsextrakt, Hummerextrakt u.ä. in deren Eiweißbausteinen, denen von Flusskrebsen oder z.B. auch Süßwassergarnelen ähnlich sein dürften.

weiß da einer was genaueres?


----------



## Angelsuchti (3. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Danke für die vielen Infos, werde das mit dem Biertreber auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren!
@Carras: Ein Kumpel von mir macht Muschelfleisch in seinen Mix. Das gibs teilweise tiefgefroren im Baumarkt in der Zooabteilung zu kaufen, als Futter für Aquarienfische! Riecht richtig "gut". Ich denke, was die Mehle angeht wird das kaum einen Unterschied zum Fischmehl haben, außer das man evt. einen sehr individuellen Bait bekommt!
Hoffe das hilft dir!


----------



## Carras (3. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> Hoffe das hilft dir!


 
Nicht wirklich,..ist nicht böse gemeint,

Ich kenne all die Fischmehle die man zum Boilies machen kaufen kann. Auch das ganze Frostfutter.

Mir geht es eigentlich darum, ob es wirklich einen massiven strukturellen Unterschied, von z.b. Weißfischmehl zu Garnelenvollmehl gibt? bezogen auf die Eiweiße.

Eiweiße sind ja Proteine und die wiederum setzen sich doch aus folg. zusammen: Kohlenstoff, Sauerstoff, Wasserstoff Schwefel, Phosphor und Stickstoff.
Bei der Proteinverdauung, werden dann die Peptidverbindungen der Eiweißstrukturen in Aminosäuren gespalten.

nachzulesen bei einer Bachelor Arbeit von M. Böhm an der Humbolt Universität Berlin.

Und mir geht es um die Eiweißstrukturen. 
Macht es wirklich so eine Unterschied ob nun Weißfischmehl verwendet wird oder eben Garnelenmehl?


----------



## Petri (3. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

@Yoshi   ^^soll kein gemecker sein^^ ehr zum nachdenekn anregen.

ich finde, es wird um einige themen viel zu viel wind gemacht. 
wenn man mal ehrlich ist muß man zugeben, daß man viel zuviel schrott kauft den man nicht braucht, nur weil man irgendwo mal liest, daß irgendwas ganz toll und unbedint nötig ist.
Das betrifft teile der ausrüstung und ebenso die köder. Ich hab mir ja auch schon tagelang darüber gedanken gemacht wie ein boilie auszusehen hat.
In einer nacht hat mein kumpel mal 4 karpfen auf maden gefangen, während ich mit meinen boilies leer ausging^^ da denkt man dann schonmal nach, ob soviel aufwand und geld nötig ist.

Was hier so steht über die zusammensetzung eines guten boilies, würde ich ja auch so unterschreiben. Ich finde nur nicht, daß es grundsätzlich nötig ist. Es hängt in erster linie davon ab, welchen aufwand man für seine angelei betreibt und wieviel zeit man investiert. jemand der zum verfischen von 5 kilo boilies zwei Monate braucht, muß sich bestimmt keine gedanken darüber machen, ob diese genug proteine enthalten. Es geht ja nur um "mal eben" fangen!

Auf der seite von m+m baits ist ein boilierezept ganz ohne fischmehl.
25% soja vollfett
30% Gries
30% Birdfood
10% Big C spray
5% Egg Albumin

Würde ich jetzt mal als Grieskugel bezeichnen, was Der Herr Arlinghaus da als gut verdaubaren und hochwertigen boilie empfiehlt^^ Ist doch ein klasse rezept, daß den Geldbeutel nicht zu sehr belastet!

Gruß
Petri


----------



## Carras (3. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Petri schrieb:


> Auf der seite von m+m baits ist ein boilierezept ganz ohne fischmehl.
> 25% soja vollfett
> 30% Gries
> 30% Birdfood
> ...


 
Jain,

tausche mal den Anteil Birdfood mit Fischmehl und die Murmeln wird nochmals billiger.

Birdfood (Eifutter) kosten das Kilo meist zw. 3,30 und 5,50 €
Fischmehl kostet das Kilo meist zw. 2,50 und 3,50 €


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (3. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



> Mir geht es eigentlich darum, ob es wirklich einen massiven  strukturellen Unterschied, von z.b. Weißfischmehl zu Garnelenvollmehl  gibt? bezogen auf die Eiweiße.


Du müsstest dafür die unterschiedlichen Profile raussuchen oder bei den Vertreibern anfordern. Das allein ist schon recht mühsam.

Dann muss mann das ganze umrechnen und mit den Bedürfnissen des Karpfen abgleichen.

http://87.106.179.173/Shared/Messages.asp?TopicID=193150&ReadAll=1
Lies das von unten nach oben, das erste post steht unten (Engländer halt, müssen zwanghaft alles anders haben wollen)
Wenn hier Verständnisfragen bestehen, wovon ich ausgehe, hilft nur eine Anmeldung und freundliche Nachfrage bei Dean (Saggybelly).

Datenblätter sind in harter Arbeit anzufordern, ich sags' gleich, ich hab keine.
Hier ist eins, gilt aber nur für das Produkt und muss irgendwie umgerechnet werden (Wegen Prozentanteil auf die Proteinmenge in % angerechnet):

www.*ccmoore*.com/pdfs/ingredients_technical.../norse_*lt94*_values.pdf




> ich finde, es wird um einige themen viel zu viel wind gemacht.
> wenn man mal ehrlich ist muß man zugeben, daß man viel zuviel schrott  kauft den man nicht braucht, nur weil man irgendwo mal liest, daß  irgendwas ganz toll und unbedint nötig ist.



Je mehr ins Detail man diese Sachen bespricht und daraus lernt, desto eher kann man den Schrott von dem, was man braucht unterscheiden. Daher der macht der 'ganze Wind' Sinn.




> Frage a: sind krieskugeln zum instant fischen geeignet?
> antwort: wahrscheinlich ja
> 
> Frage b: Sind Grieskugeln zum füttern über einen langen zeitraum geeignet?
> ...



Nein, m.M. nach sowohl a) als auch b) nur bedingt.

Fischmurmeln mit frischem LT 94 sind sehr 'instant' in fast allen Situationen. 

Griessmurmeln können in bestimmten Gewässern eine lange Zeit brauchen, um an Wirkung zu verlieren, z.B. bei viel Fütterung und wenig Naturnahrung.

Die Vorteile eines fischmehlfreien Köders würde ich gerne mal diskutiert wissen (ausser aus ökologischen Gesichtspunkten)!


----------



## Carras (3. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Du müsstest dafür die unterschiedlichen Profile raussuchen oder bei den Vertreibern anfordern. Das allein ist schon recht mühsam.
> 
> Dann muss mann das ganze umrechnen und mit den Bedürfnissen des Karpfen abgleichen.
> 
> ...


 
Und genau da liegt das Problem.

An all die Daten ran zu kommen wird nahezu unmöglich, zumindest als 0815 Angler.


----------



## Carras (3. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Die Vorteile eines fischmehlfreien Köders würde ich gerne mal diskutiert wissen (ausser aus ökologischen Gesichtspunkten)!


 
Vorteile?: 

- der Preis kann (muss aber nicht) günstiger sein.
- Die Dinger schimmeln nicht so schnell wie Fischmehlboilies.
- Wer nur süße und fruchtige Flavours nimmt, hat zu Hause nen viel angenehmeren Geruch im Haus oder in der Garage.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*



Carras schrieb:


> Mir geht es eigentlich darum, ob es wirklich einen massiven strukturellen Unterschied, von z.b. Weißfischmehl zu Garnelenvollmehl gibt? bezogen auf die Eiweiße.



Ich glaube, die Information wird die gar keiner geben können. Zumindest dann nicht, wenn du bei einem pauschalen "Fischmehl" bleibst.

Fischeiweiß ist nicht gleich Fischeiweiß. Hier gibt es - auf molekularer Ebene - durchaus Unterschiede in der Struktur.

Die Fischmehle, die man gemeinhin erwerben kann, sind in der Regel Mischungen aus verschiedenen Quellen. Wobei hier erschwerend hinzukommt, dass sich auch die Mischungsverhältnisse ändern können. Es kommt immer auf den endgültigen Verwendungszweck an und wie genau dann die einzelnen Bestandteile zu beziffern sind.

In meiner Branche (Hundefutter) wird eher selten ein "gewöhnliches" Fiscmehl eingesetzt, sondern ganz "spezialisiertes" Herings-, Lachs- oder X-Mehl. Also Mehle, die mit einer Mindestreinheit von X% aus einem einzigen Fisch erzeugt werden. Das hat viele Gründe - einer dürfte jedoch die relativ genaue Bezifferbarkeit von Eckdaten (Fettgehalt, Proteinwert, Mineralgehalt, etc.) sein.

Und um die Sache jetzt noch verwirrender zu machen: man hat sogar innerhalb einer Art Schwankungen in der chemischen Zusammensetzung. Zumindest, was die verhältnismäßigen Anteile angeht.

Ich habe dazu mal ein nettes Statement von einem neuseeländischen Hersteller von Grünlippmuschelmehl gelesen: Es sind gänzlich Naturprodukte, die in ihrer chemischen Ausprägung von den natürlichen Randbedingungen abhängig sind. Die Grünlippmuscheln, die wir verarbeiten, werden vor Neuseeland in Aquafarmen gezüchtet. Und je nach Alter (wir verarbeiten - oder besser: lassen verarbeiten) nur Mehl von geschlechtsreifen Muscheln (wegen der Fette und Öle usw.) bilden die eben unterschiedlich ausgelegte chemische Konzentrationen aus. Dabei kommt es nicht unerheblich darauf an, wieviele Nährstoffe die Muschel dazu zur Verfügung hat.

Es ist Natur ... kein Chemielabor 

Aber mal im Ernst: für einen Knödeldreher ist das vollkommen unerheblich. Interessant wird es für jene, die - wie wir - Milligramm-genaue Deklarationen auf ihre Etiketten zu schreiben haben.


----------



## Fr33 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Sooo.... auch wenn der Thread sich recht spezialisiert hat (omg was hab ich da nur angestellt *duck und weg...*), habe ich nun von meinen anfangs erwähnten "hauptsache billig" Boilies anstand genommen und mich für 2 Sorten aus dem BLB Haus entschieden.

Bevor ich hier nun Analysen anstelle - kann ich eh nicht - es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht im Vergleich zu meinen TS Boilies. Die süße Sorte hatte ich bereits im Eigenversuch getestet und einfach mal einen Fruchtboilie der BLB gekostet.....

Was soll ich sagen..... der schmeckt weder bitter, noch sonst was. Würde ich die in ein Schälchen packen und Gästen anbieten - diese würden diese futtern.

Im Endeffekt wird ein Karpfen bei Fressen auch den günstigeren und oftmals minderwertigen Boilie einsaugen und am Haken hängen. Aber ich finde die Psyche macht viel beim Angeln aus und wenn ich den einen Boilie aufgrund seiner Eigenschaften mehr Vertauen entgegen bringe als einem anderen wird dieser auch erfolgreicher sein.

Und das Vertrauen würde ich sehr individuell einschätzen. Ich habe mich die letzten Wochen recht intensiv mit dem Boilie Markt auseinander gesetzt und war echt etwas geschockt - dass Marktpreise für versch. Boiliekonzepte so weit auseinander klaffen. Zw. 2-3€ p. KG bis zu 16€ p. KG war alles dabei.

Trotzdem muss ich sagen, waren einige Beiträge sehr sehr informativ und vorallem für pot. Neueinsteiger recht hilftreich.

LG
Sascha


----------



## Knigge007 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

Jo ich werde es auch nicht verstehen wie man für 1kg Boilies bis zu 16€ verlangen kann... das is doch nur Leute ver********rn....


Und ja mit dem Imformationsfluss der in diesem Thread herrscht haste vollkommen Recht, hat mir auch mal die Augen geöffnet und mich zum selber rollen angespornt, keine Mixe mehr wie erst vorgehabt sondern komplett Selfmade.

Verfisch nur noch meine Restlichen 20kg Readys dann is Ende Gelände !


----------



## hammed (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Taugen diese Boilies was - oder sind die Sorten totaler Mist?*

hallo fr 33
hast du inzwischen erfahrungen mit"billigboilies" machen können

gruss aus hh


----------

